# Greek Resources Suggestions



## ireney

Hello posters,

I am pleased to announce the opening of Greek Resources Suggestion sticky. This thread accepts suggestions for resources that help learners in various aspects of the Greek language. Contributions, upon approval, are to be listed in Greek Resources. Please note that this thread is NOT the Greek resources collection but a place to suggest resources that other posters may find useful.


*Format*

Please make sure that your suggestions contain the following items:
a. URL
b. a short description of the Web page: what information it presents, how the info is presented and so on.
c. one and only one *category label*

Below is an example contribution:
Quote:Softwares
http://abctajpu.mozdev.org/ - A Firefox add-on to enable easy input of Unicode characters: to enable macron and brevis shortcuts. 



*Category labels*

In order to easily locate resources, approved links are going to be sorted in separate sections, each of which consisting of links relevant to a particular section. Please use category labels to suggest where the posted resources should belong to. Below are the category labels tentatively created. If you come up with a resource that fits in none of the labels, you are free to propose a new category label in your suggestion post.

Online Lessons/Tutorials, Words and Phrases, Literature, Pronunciation, Web Services, Media, About Latin, Dictionaries and Other Reference, Softwares


*Use of this thread*

This thread is maintained only for suggestions. *Please check our Greek resources collection before posting suggestions*. To do so, click here. In case you find problems with existing links (such as broken links, commercial contents, redundant items etc.), kindly contact Greek Forum moderator via PM (Personal Message).

I hope we can all benefit from this asset and contribute to its development.


Regards,
Ireney
Greek Forum moderator


----------



## ireney

Note: Post 1 General resources about typing in Greek of any era. 
Post 2 resources for Ancient Greek 

Posts #3 and #4 for Modern Greek.



With many thanks to anthodocheio, Billopoulos, Flaminius, makot, modus.irrealis, oh_kristine, parakseno, sinamay, Visel, Jana, Greedy Green, Vagabond, balgior, togreek, orthophon and kevin98230 __




*Typing in Greek*​
A comprehensive guide

This link provides a step-by-step guide to installing a Greek polytonic keyboard, for users of Windows XP.

Typing Greek on the Internet: An easy-to-use tool

New​
Greeklish converter


----------



## ireney

*
**Ancient Greek


**
Transliteration of Ancient Greek into Latin characters*​ 
In the interest of universally intelligible transliteration of ancient or modern Greek into Latin characters, please use these guidelines. However, please do not mark the short and long vowels this way unless necessary. 


*Pronunciation*​ 

It should be noted that ancient and modern Greek differ in pronunciation. There are many sites dedicated to both the different theories about reconstucted pronunciation of ancient Greek and the arguments on which pronunciation should be used. Due to the controversial nature of the subject, we ask you not to open threads on the subject unless you have already conducted your own research and want to discuss about a particular doubt you may have.

Modern Greek pronunciation guides abound on the Internet. 

This is one of the best guides to MG pronunciation I am aware of. If you know of one that is especially good and to which we can link within the limits of this forum's rules, please notify me by private message. 



​ *General Resources*​ ​ 
http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/cgi-bin/resolveform 
*Description: *Extremely good site for ancient Greek and Latin resources. This is its dictionary page. 

http://www.greek-language.com/ 
*Description: *Various resources and information about ancient Greek

http://www.croixsens.net/grec/index.php 
*Description: *Information and explanations about Bible Greek (some useful for all forms of Greek) in *French*

http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper...:text:1999.04.0007:part=1:chapter=1:section=1
*Description:* A grammar book by Perseus (contents on the right hand column)

http://web.uvic.ca/hrd/greek/ 
*Description: *Exercises and tests on ancient Greek (it could well be described as an educational game )

*Dictionaries*​ 
http://www.lib.uchicago.edu/efts/Woodhouse/ 
*Description: *English-Ancient Greek (one direction only)

http://www.komvos.edu.gr/dictionarie...tOnLineKri.htm 
*Description:* Middle-Ages Greek - Modern Greek dictionary

http://www.stoa.org/sol/ 
*Description:* The Souda dictionary

http://www.biblestudytools.net/Lexicons/Greek/ 
*Description: *As you can understand from the title this one is mostly for Koine

*Writing*​ 
http://www.webtopos.gr/eng/languages/greek/index.htm
*Description: *Alphabet


*Online lessons*​
http://www.textkit.com/ 
*Description: *Amazing tools for learning Ancient Greek (and Latin) 

http://www.ellopos.net/elpenor/greek-language.asp 
*Description: *Introductory

http://www.utexas.edu/cola/centers/l...grkol-0-X.html 
*Description: *Beginner level

http://www.inthebeginning.org/ntgreek/index.htm 
*Description:* _Koine_ Greek (incomplete - only pronunciation, nouns and pronouns)

http://socrates.berkeley.edu/~ancgre...eek_start.html 
*Description:* Tutorials and exercises

*Literature/Miscellaneous*


​http://www.documentacatholicaomnia.eu/25_20_25-_Rerum_Conspectus_Pro_Auctoribus_Ordinatus.html
*Description:  *Ancient and medieval texts of Greek

http://www.mlahanas.de/Greeks/Greeks.htm 
*Description: *On ancient Greek technology and music


----------



## parakseno

Hello ppl,

I found a very interesting (so as not to say great) site on Greek... but I don't know how to categorize it... It seems to have "everything" (haven't seen all the material "in there" just yet). It has language and literature related material... (I've seen some exercises, literary texts, links to online dictionaries) I think it's a nice site to browse for those interested in Greek language.

*Misc. resources* (don't know a better category label, maybe you have more inspiration)
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/index.html - Greek language and literature gateway (in Greek). Η πύλη για την Ελληνική Γλώσσα.

Φιλικά,
Παράξενο.


----------



## parakseno

Hello again,

browsing through my files I came across an older one with some links. I thought it might be nice of me to share them.

Grammar: (Modern Greek)
http://www.geocities.com/alexandrosworld/ - Phonology, Morphology, word order, a brief history 
(I found it quite useful especially for reference.)

Misc:
http://www.mlahanas.de/Greeks/Greeks.htm - literature, arts and science and other aspects of Greek life through the ages.

Parakseno.


----------



## anthodocheio

Hello!

Για να βάλω και εγώ ένα λιθαράκι...

Here: http://www.xanthi.ilsp.gr/filog/uk_menu.htm are Greek Lessons free in the intenet. It's called _Filoglossia_ ..

..και είναι του *Ινστιτούτου Επεξεργασίας του Λόγου (ΙΕΛ).* In it's address http://www.ilsp.gr you might find more staff.


Με πολλή αγάπη 

*ανθοδοχείο*


----------



## ireney

Last posts moved to a separate thread titled ASCII for Greek


----------



## Jana337

Online course
http://www.trymango.com/language_program.php - for beginners, lots of audio, free but with a registration


----------



## VISEL

Here are some links on greek langauge:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/greek/index_top_level.shtml
http://www.fsi-language-courses.net/Greek.aspx
http://kypros.org/LearnGreek/
http://www.theodorou.freeserve.co.uk/greekcyp/contents.htm
http://langintro.com/greek/index.htm
http://www.xanthi.ilsp.gr/filog/
http://www.foundalis.com/lan/greek.htm
http://www.greece.org/gr-lessons/gr-italian/welcome.html
http://www.explorecrete.com/various/greek-language.htm
http://www.ilearngreek.com/preview/previewmain.asp
http://www.greek-language.org/
http://www.geocities.com/alexandrosworld/
http://www.trymango.com/language_program.php 


Ciao a tutti.


----------



## tomstaph

Hi

I think this has to be the best online Greek-English dictionary I have ever used.  Sorry if someone's already posted this link.

http://www.in.gr/dictionary/lookup.asp

-Tom
(Greek-American)


----------



## GreedyGreen

Following are two websites which may be usefull to beginners studying greek. They both have pretty much the same content but in different forms. The first site is a blog site that I put together throughout last year keeping track of the topics covered in evening classes I attended both as an aide to revision and to help anybody catch up who missed a class. The second URL covers the same information but in a more regular website format which is probably much easier to view. They were both written by me so may well have several errors, but I have had the Greek teacher of the course go through and correct what errors he found.

*URL*: http://greekyear1.blogspot.com
*Description*: Course notes put together through a year 1 beginners Greek evening class. This site also contains various posts about activities going on with the class, but the bulk of the posts were notes on topics covered in class
*Category*: Other Referance

or

*URL*: http://www.thewhiteswan.net/greek/greek.htm
*Description*: The "referance" content of the above blog site transcribed onto seperate webpages per topic for easier printing and to get arround the problems some people have getting to blog sites. All the class activity related stuff has been excluded from this site - it's purely language course notes.
*Category*: Other Referance

Hope they may be of help
Dave


----------



## balgior

Hello! I found these:

a) *URL*: http://berlin.cls.yale.edu/picturedictionary/pub/index.asp?p=2&v=

*Description*: A modern Greek-English / English-modern Greek dictionary. Not complete, but including many common words - with pictures. The best part is that you can listen to how the words are pronounced by native Greeks! Very good place for beginners! It is a project by "Yale University Center for Language Study"

*Category*: modern Greek dictionary for beginners 

b) *URL*: http://web.uvic.ca/hrd/greek/

*Description*: Exercises and tests on ancient Greek (it could well be described as an educational game ) by "University of Victoria"

*Category*: ancient Greek exercises...


----------



## ireney

*Modern Greek*​

*Dictionaries*​

*a) General Greek - Other language(s)*​

http://www.in.gr/dictionary/lookup.asp
*Description:*  English (both directions)


Logos Dictionary
*Description:* *Multilinugal* dictionary


Modern Greek Dictionary, Modern Greek Dictionaries, Lexica, Lexicon, Λεξικό, λεξικά, ελληνικά
*Description:* A list of different two way dictionaries.

*b) Specialised Greek - Other language(s)*​


Medical Greek Dictionaries & Glossaries Dictionary Glossary
*Description:* English Greek medical dictionary

Λεξικό Ιατρικών Όρων
*Description: *English Greek medical dictionary

Glossary
*Description:* A multi-technical on-line glossary of terms for a wide spectrum of applications including chemistry, medical, computer, engineering and industrial fields.  English <> Greek

IATE - The EU's multilingual term base
*Description:* Specialized definition extraction from EU texts from and to any EU language, multiple fields/domains (technical, EU, politics, medical, information/IT, education, social, environment, commerce, etc. etc.).

ΛΕΞΙΚΟ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗΣ
*Description:* Informatics dictionary/glossary, English>Greek. Just replace /a.htm with /b.htm etc., in order to browse entries starting with different letters, or just click on the letters on the left.

ELETO - ΕΛΕΤΟ
*Description:* Telecommunications TermBase. Database in Greek/English/German/French.

Ηλεκτρονικό Γλωσσάρι Ορολογίας της Γλωσσολογίας / Online Glossary of Linguistic Terminology
*Description: *Dictionary of linguistic terms

Μεταφράσεις στη Lexicon
*Description: *List of specialized dictionaries

*c) Greek - Greek


*​e-lexico: Δημητράκου. Μέγα Λεξικόν Όλης της Ελληνικής Γλώσσης, 15 τόμοι
*Description: *Demetrakos' Dictionary of the Greek language (Μέγα Λεξικόν της Ελληνικής Γλώσσης του Δημητράκου). Greek-Greek

SLANG.gr
*Description:* Modern Greek slang, Greek>Greek dictionary. Apparently one can also add definitions to a term, rate existing definitions etc. when registered, although registration is not required to simply look terms up.

Ελληνική Ελεύθερη Εγκυκλοπαίδεια - Live-Pedia.gr
*Description: *A Wikipedia-style encyclopedia site with a nice Greek>Greek dictionary, including plenty of colloquial words. Just enter a word (or topic, for that matter) in the search box at the top of the page.



*Grammar*
(note: many of the on-line course have separate sections on grammar​

Neurolingo
*Description:*   Lexiscope is a compound language tool that provides information about a Modern Greek word or phrase.

http://users.otenet.gr/~nikkas/grammar/wordforms.html
*Description:*  Online (and downloadable) java application for Greek (and English) conjugation.

Overview of Greek Grammar
*Description:* A brief overview

More Greek Phrases (Modern Greek)
*Description: *Syntax

Lessons
*Description:* Basic Greek Lessons

GREEK AS A FOREIGN LANGUAGE
*Description: *Τα Ελληνικά ως Ξένη Γλώσσα

Τα μέρη του λόγου
*Description:* Explanation about some basic concepts of the Greek language. In Greek.
*Writing

*​
KATERINA SARRI WEBTOPOS - GREEK LANGUAGE and ALPHABET
*Description:* Greek alphabet (very profound historical info)

All Greek to me! Any Greeklish to Greek
*Description: *Turn Greeklish into Greek characters very useful and quite accurate.

*
Pronunciation

*​
The Details of Modern Greek Phonetics and Phonology
*Description: *Very detailed explanations with audio files

*Online courses*​
Learn Greek Online!
*Description: *A rich selection of courses for all levels (free registration needed)

Modern Greek Vocabulary
*Description: *A much more user friendly forum connected to the lessons of kypros.org (and  for any other question on modern Greek)

http://www.greece.org/gr-lessons/gr-...h/lessons.html
*Description:* Lessons with audio

Filoglossia - Learning Greek as a foreign language
*Description:* Learning Greek as a Foreign Language, basic with audio

http://www.eng.auth.gr/learn/index.htm
*Description: *Advanced lessons in Greek as a foreign language

Free Web Hosting, Free Website Builder, Make a Website
*Description: *Basic Greek lessons with emphasis on grammar, structure etc

GREEK AS A FOREIGN LANGUAGE
*Description: *Greek as a foreign language. Must know some Greek to access the lessons

http://www.eng.auth.gr/learn/index.htm
*Description: *Modern Greek as a Foreign Language, advanced lessons

http://hsc.csu.edu.au/modern_greek/
*Description: * Modern Greek in downloadable PDFs

http://www.theodorou.freeserve.co.uk/greekcyp/contents.htm
*Description: *For beginners. Alphabet, numbers, colours etc

http://www.greece.org/gr-lessons/gr-italian/welcome.html
*Description:* Lessons in *Italian*

http://www.allgreek2me.com/
*Description: *This resource was for anyone who was interested in learning Modern Greek, but was primarily used as a repository for class notes for a Modern Greek evening class. It is organised by the topics covered in each of the academic terms during which the class runs

http://greekyear1.blogspot.com
*Description: *Course notes put together through a year 1 beginners Greek evening class. This site also contains various posts about activities going on with the class, but the bulk of the posts were notes on topics covered in class


----------



## Vagabond

I did a quick search and I didn't see this mentioned anywhere (though I am terribly sleepy and might have skipped it, in which case I apologise in advance):
*URL*: http://www.slang.gr/
*Description*: Modern Greek slang, Greek>Greek dictionary. Apparently one can also add definitions to a term, rate existing definitions etc. when registered, although registration is not required to simply look terms up.
*Category*: Dictionaries


----------



## Vagabond

*URL*: http://www.vandf.gr/index_files/glossary.htm
*Description*: A multi-technical online glossary of terms for a wide spectrum of applications including chemistry, medical, computer, engineering and industrial fields. 
One can also participate, by sending in submissions of new terms, or by informing of terms that are not currently included, so that they can be added. English <> Greek.
*Category*: Dictionaries


----------



## Vagabond

*URL*: http://iate.europa.eu/iatediff/SearchByQueryLoad.do?method=load
*Description*: Specialised definition extraction from EU texts from and to any EU language, multiple fields/domains (technical, EU, politics, medical, information/IT, education, social, environment, commerce, etc. etc.).
*Category*: Glossaries/Dictionaries

*URL*: http://38gym-athin.att.sch.gr/images/lexico/a.htm
*Description*: Informatics dictionary/glossary, English>Greek. Just replace /a.htm with /b.htm etc., in order to browse entries starting with different letters*.
*Category*: Glossaries/Dictionaries
*Or just click on the letters on the left. Absent-minded me just noticed them 

*URL*: http://www.eleto.gr/gr/termbases.htm
*Description*: Telecommunications TermBase. Database in Greek/English/German/French.
*Category*: Dictionaries

*URL*: http://cgi.di.uoa.gr/~infodict/English/dict_search.html
*Description*: English<>Greek Informatics Dictionary, by the University of Athens
*Category*: Dictionaries

*URL*: http://www.in.gr/computer/musicpc/lexico.htm
*Description*: Dictionary of Music Technology. English>Greek.
*Category: *Dictionaries

*URL*: http://www.go-online.gr/ebusiness/glossary/show.html
*Description*: Internet terminology glossary/dictionary. English<>Greek, Greek>Greek.
*Category*: Dictionaries/Glossaries


----------



## Kevman

*URL:* http://www.livepedia.gr/
*
Description:* A Wikipedia-style encyclopedia site with a nice Greek>Greek dictionary, including plenty of colloquial words (I've been finding _lots_ of Kazantzakis words there!).  Just enter a word (or topic, for that matter) in the search box at the top of the page.

CAUTION for non-native speakers: Since it's a wiki, if it cannot find your word it will prompt you to add an entry!  Unless you _really_ know what you are doing it's probably best to only enter queries in the "Μετάβαση"/"Αναζήτηση" box at the _*top*_ right-hand side of the page. 
*
Category:* Dictionaries


----------



## ireney

*Modern Greek continued*


*Vocabulary for tourists*
​ http://www.foundalis.com/lan/grkphra.htm
*Description: *Most common expressions

http://www.greece.org/gr-lessons/gr-...h/phrases.html 
*Description: *Simple phrases

http://www.explorecrete.com/various/greek-language.htm 
*Description: *Basic words and expressions

*Miscellaneous
*​


http://bibles.org/ell-TGVD/Ps/89
*Description:* Translation of the Bible in modern Greek

http://www.greek-language.org/ 
*Description: *A resource centre for the Greek language and culture

http://www.greece.org/gr-lessons/gr-...h/history.html 
*Description: *A short history of the language

http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/greek/ 
*Description: *A user-friendly introduction to Greece and Greek

Η Πύλη για την ελληνική γλώσσα 
*Description: *Interesting information and tools about mainly modern Greek. Page appears only in Greek

http://www.hau.gr/hau/en/services_mg_podcast.html 
*Description: *Greek Language in Podcasts

http://www.omogenia.com/news-tv.htm 
*Description: *Greek TV

http://kypros.org/Real/ 
*Description: *Radio Feeds


----------



## shawnee

Hello,
On the question of resources;
Is there an on line Katharevousa - Mod Greek dictonary?
I have looked but not found.


----------



## Flaminius

*URL*: http://chs75.chs.harvard.edu/manuscripts/
*Description*: Digital images of _Illiad_ manuscripts (Venetus A, B, Allen's U4), retrievable by chapters and verses
*Category*: literature


----------



## makot

A useful site (extensive, though not all-inclusive) for the translation and better understanding of financial terms is:

http://www.grinvest.gr/cms/index.php

This is the Home page, so you must click on 'Λεξικό Όρων' to start your search. Explanations are provided for quite a few complicated concepts, in Greek, easy to understand, and very helpful!

Category: Online dictionaries

Enjoy...


----------



## OssianX

About Live-Pedia.gr above:

I'll second that.  It's the only place (online or in a printed dictionary) where I was able to find σκοινοβασία, tightrope-walking.  (I should have been able to figure it out, but I didn't.)  Of course, it's Greek->Greek, which provides *more* practice…

Thanks!


----------



## OssianX

Mac OS Greek-English/English-Greek dictionary:

While trying to find a Mac version of ΜΕΛ, I discovered this:

http://www.magenta.gr/index.php/Software/Electronic-Dictionaries-for-MacOS-X/

For Mac users who want a non-print dictionary that doesn't require being online, this seems like a decent solution.  (It may be the _only_ solution, though I'd be glad to hear of others.)


----------



## Teiresias

URL :             http://www.biblicalgreek.org/links/pronunciation.php
Category:       Pronunciation
Description:   Conventions of Pronouncing Ancient Greek, Koine Greek, and Modern Greek (Not just for biblical studies, this webpage covers 
                       1. The History of Greek Pronunciation; 2. A Chart of Four Major Conventions of Greek Pronunciation; 3. Links to examples of the 
                       Greek pronunciation conventions; 4. Historical Pronunciation Sites; and 5. Broader Phonetic Sites.)

Category:      Dictionaries / Glossaries of Ancient Greek Proper Names 

     1. Description: Greek Proper Name Index (indicates stress and rough breathing mark)
     URL                 Hjem - Sikyon

     2. Description:    Vocabulary of Proper Names Appendix of Woodhouse's English-Greek Dictionary  (indicates all diacriticals and genitive form)
     URL                  http://artflx.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/efts/dicos/woodhouse_test.pl?pagenumber=999&pageturn=1
     3. Description:  Name Origins, Mythological, Behind the Name (no diacritical marks)
         URL                  Mythology Names - Behind the Name

     4. Description:  Name Origins, Greek, Ancient Greek, Behind the Name (no diacritical marks)
                                 URL                  Greek Names - Behind the Name


----------



## katlpablo

Del Ministerio de Educación del Gobierno de España: *didacTerion* - diccionario *Griego*[todas las eras]/*Castellano*

Bienvenido al conjunto de utilidades para crear contenidos interactivos.
Esta web está preparada para funcionar con Explorer 8, Mozilla 3, o Google Chrome.

Diccionario
http://www.didacterion.com/esddgr.php - Escribe en el cuadro de texto inferior. Para escribir en griego pulsa [F2] o haz   click sobre el icono que representa una alfa [arriba; Editor]. Para volver al alfabeto latino pulsa    otra vez.


----------



## nikial

URL: http://www.ellinikoarxeio.com/2010/02/free-greek-movies.html

Description: In this page you can watch greek movies online for free. If you look around, you 'll definately find other interesting things too, like ancient greek literature or texts concerning greek mythology which could be read for practice. But the movies section provides a good opportunity to practise the listening skill!

Category: Media

Hope you find it interesting too!


----------



## Gathoula

*URL*: greekfreaks. blogspot. com
*Description*: resources for the learners of Modern Greek
*Category:* Other Reference


----------



## OlgaKr

Description: 1440 conjugated Greek verbs in their active and passive voice (2880 total records) application.
URL: greekverbs.net
Category: Reference - Greek Verbs 

-Olga


----------



## leonivan3

Anyone who would like any information or question to ask about the Greek language feel free to ask.
You could find my contact details my profile.


----------



## Kabouterke

Hello, everyone! I am an experienced language learner who has recently started learning Greek. I've translated about 60 words from English to Greek in an Excel spreadsheet, and I would like to get a native or advanced speaker to look over them and make sure they are right before I memorize them. Is there a place where I can do this on this forum, or are there other websites where I can get help with such things?

Thanks in advance for your answer!


----------



## eno2

To learn Greek at all levels for free on internet, this is a fantastic site:

Για την εκμάθηση της ελληνικής γλώσσας σε όλα τα επίπεδα για δωρεάν στο Διαδίκτυο, αυτό είναι φανταστικό 

http://www.kypros.org/LearnGreek/login/index.php


----------



## Sextus Empiricus

URL: www.downtherabbithole.net (site name: From Alif to Omega)
Category: Resource center
Description: This is my site that I'm building basically as a place to collect resources exactly like the ones you all are sharing here (in fact, I've listed a lot of the ones already mentioned, and I'll be adding links to the many excellent ones you've found that I knew nothing about).  The entire focus of the site is Greek and Levantine Arabic learning materials, so if you have suggestions on things I should add, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## Vrastaman

Greek-English and English-Greek dictionary of slang.

slangopedia ~ σλανγκοπαιδεια


----------



## dmtrs

*URL: *Γιάννης Η. Χάρης
*URL: *Οι λέξεις έχουν τη δική τους ιστορία
*Description: *Two blogs with very interesting and useful articles on Greek language and usage; a very fresh and unconventional approach by both writers/translators.
*Category:* Language and usage


----------



## Yiagos

Mάθετε Ελληνικούς διαλόγους από την ΕλληνοΑμερικανική ένωση *=> εδώ*
Επίσης μερικά βίντεο παραμυθιών στο Youtube με υπότιτλους *είναι εκεί*


----------



## ianis

RaniaSchool an youtube channel in Greek that explains from how to hold the pencil to Modern Greek grammar.


----------



## Helleno File

ianis said:


> RaniaSchool an youtube channel in Greek that explains from how to hold the pencil to Modern Greek grammar.



Ντρέπομαι να το παραδεχτώ αλλά είναι πολύ χρήσιμο σε περισσότερο από ένα επίπεδο! Και με υποτίτλους αν τους χρειαστείς! Ευχαριστώ ianis.


----------



## ianis

*URL:* Μαθαίνουμε στο σπίτι
*Description:* YouTube channel that hosts episodes form the TV show with the same name that consists on television classes designed for Greek school students. It includes modern Greek lessons among other subjects. It doesn't seem to have subtitles but being mostly primary school lessons it's not difficult to deduce the meaning from the context.
*Category:* Online Classes


----------



## ianis

*URL:*The Online Greek Tutor
*Description: *YouTube channel for learners of modern Greek with English and Greek subtitles (the Greek subtitles can be activated in the settings).
*Category:* Online Classes


----------



## Huck Finn(egan)

Πολύτροπη Γλώσσα
Η ιστοσελίδα "Πολύτροπη Γλώσσα", δημιουργήθηκε από μια *ομάδα εθελοντών-φιλολόγων* που μοιράστηκαν τη δουλειά τους υπό τη μορφή δωρεάς στο *Κέντρο Ελληνικής Γλώσσας *ούτως ώστε να αξιοποιηθεί από άλλους εκπαιδευτικούς. 
   Το *υποστηρικτικό* ,πάντα, υλικό για τη διδασκαλία της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας απευθύνεται κυρίως σε καθηγητές *Λυκείου*. 
    Το υλικό είναι *εγκεκριμένο *από το* Υπουργείο Παιδείας,Έρευνας και Θρησκευμάτων και Ινστιτούτο Εκπαιδευτικής Πολιτικής.
 Επιπρόσθετα,* το υλικό ανήκει στο προτεινόμενο διδακτικό υλικό *για όλες τις τάξεις του Λυκείου* με συνοδευτικές  ασκήσεις ,διδακτικές προτάσεις και ερευνητικές εργασίες (project).
 Μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε υλικό σε μορφή PDF, να περιηγηθείτε ,να διαβάσετε κείμενο ή να βρείτε κάποια διαδικτυακά μαθήματα.

Το υλικό εμπεριέχει Θεματικές ενότητες όπως:

-*Μετανάστες 
-Προσφυγές
-Τέχνη 
-Νέοι 
-Σιωπή
-Επιστήμες και Ψηφιακός Κόσμος> *είναι υπό διαμόρφωση!!

*‼️ Προσοχή: Η ιστοσελίδα εμπλουτίζεται συνεχώς με νέο υλικό οπότε κρίνεται αναγκαίο από τα μέλη της. *

Θεώρησα ,ως εκπαιδευτικός, ότι έπρεπε να  μοιραστώ αυτή την πληροφορία με τη μεγάλη και συνεχώς αναπτυσσόμενη κοινότητα εκπαιδευτικών, μεταφραστών, μελετητών της Ν.Ελληνικης  και λοιπών Φιλελλήνων.
Από ότι έψαξα στα γρήγορα δεν έχει αναρτηθεί από κάποιον άλλο. Εφόσον όμως έχει ήδη γίνει αναφορά , παρακαλώ προβείτε στις απαραίτητες ενέργειες για να κατέβει η ανάρτηση . 

 Ευχαριστώ 
Φιλικά, Huck

*





*


----------



## ianis

*URL:GREEK easy for you to speak
Description: *YouTube channel for learners of modern Greek. The more recent videos have Greek subtitles (the subtitles can be activated in the settings).
*Category:*  Online Teaching


----------



## Helleno File

For users of mobile devices who want to be able to use a Modern Greek keyboard plus a keyboard in their native language Swiftkey is available for both Android and Apple users via the usual "stores".  The app is feature rich (including autocorrect suggestions) and very customisable and it allows instant switching between languages by swiping the spacebar. The English keyboard can also be set to display non-English accents and letters on long pressing keys. This may also apply to other W European keyboards but I have not tried it out. 

Swiftkey is now provided by Microsoft and users are *strongly advised* to read the privacy policy.


----------



## Huck Finn(egan)

*URL*: Athens Comics Library

(It should be noted that I have participated in 2 webinars offered/provided by the Athens Comics Library about a couple of months ago and this is the only reason why I recommend this as a reliable source)

*Description*: Athens Comics Library is a great source for every bibliophile who enjoys reading in general ,but loves comics, graphic novels and so on , in particular.

Therefore, feel free to visit their website (it is easy to navigate) and/or connect with them through social media.They , usually, go live by streaming real-time video on Facebook( but,  I think that you can watch it later) . If you get lucky , you may listen to Greek authors/illustrators who talk about their work.

*** *Disadvantage: * in order to have access to a great collection of Greek comic books, graphic novels translated into Greek and other material may be less Greek, *you have to pay.*   Have a look here: Cost and Events

*However,* if you visit their website *,you might find interesting* some *events* that have been scheduled or  are about* to take place ( usually free of charge) *or -at least- have a look at past events to gain a better understanding of who they are and what their mission is.

*Category: Digital Library, Literature*

Suggestions/Recommendations:

3 great Greek graphic novels that I was advised to read are:
- "ΓΡΑ-ΓΡΟΥ" written  by Τ(άσος).ΖΑΦΕΙΡΙΑΔΗΣ and Γ(ιάννης)ΠΑΛΑΒΟΣ and illustrated by Θ(ανάσης) ΠΕΤΡΟΥ

- "Ο ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΑΤΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΤΡΟΥ" an adaptation  written by ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΗ ΔΑΡΛΑΣΗ and illustrated by ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΜΑΣΤΩΡΟΣ

-  "Αϊβαλί" written by Soloúp

Best,
     Huck


----------



## Huck Finn(egan)

*URL*:Open Book ή Ανοικτή Βιβλιοθήκη
περιλαμβάνει πάνω από 11.000 ελληνικά ηλεκτρονικά και ακουστικά βιβλία για διάφορες κατηγορίες από Λογοτεχνία και Θέατρο μέχρι Εκπαίδευση και Αρχαία Ελληνική Γραμματεία κ.ο.κ. Είναι ένα αξιόλογο βραβευμένο εγχείρημα του κυρίου Γιάννη Φαρσάρη.

*URL*: Internet Archive μπορείτε να βρείτε μερικά βιβλία γραμμένα στα Ελληνικά. Also, there are some books about ancient or modern Greece in English,French,German and other languages >Books about Greece

*URL*:Open Library: You can find some books or lexicons  written in English about modern/ancient Greek or Greece.You are allowed to read,listen or download the books. At least some of them.


*Category: Digital Library, Literature, Open Educational Resources 
Κατηγορία: Ανοικτή/Ψηφιακή Βιβλιοθήκη,Λογοτεχνία, Ανοικτές (Εκπαιδευτικές) Τεχνολογίες*


----------

